# Disciplining Your Dog



## WelshRareBit (20 March 2008)

(In regards to my post below)

It had brought up some interesting theories on dog discipline so please could you answer the following and add please some details if applicable.

Thanks!!


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 March 2008)

Thought I might add:

I have always smacked my dogs.  I found that low level smacking as puppies, lead to my past dogs being excellent, well behaved dogs.  My puppies are smacked when they are caught doing something naughty ie) ripping up pillows or snapping at each other.
To clear up what I mean by smack, they are smacked in the way you would swat a fly lol they are not beaten or wallopped or anything of the ilk.


----------



## Tamollymoo (20 March 2008)

I dont need to do much with one of my dogs, just the tone of your voice and she knows shes done something naughty.  The other one however has had several sharp slaps, tellings off but has no contience.  I think we need to also be aware that dogs arent babies or children. IMHO the punishment should fit the crime so long as done fairly and in time!


----------



## TGM (20 March 2008)

I've never had to smack my dog.  I've raised her from a puppy and a raised tone of disapproval is enough to stop her in her tracks if she misbehaves, which is rarely.  She is a well-behaved, well-mannered dog who is a delight to own!


----------



## GinaB (20 March 2008)

I chase mine round the house shouting and brandishing a slipper but you forgot to put that as an option


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 March 2008)

lmao GinaB!

I quite agree with TGM - but I think that is dog specific, Roly my black and tan is very sensitive, if you say his name in a tone, he understands he's doing wrong.

Whereas Mojo Lil is quite dense and she just doesnt get it, so if she will continue to shred my books she will get a smack!

They always get the opportunity to stop by a NO first mind, but I will smack them if they continue.


----------



## amandathepanda (20 March 2008)

Dogs are a pack animal and don't think like we do.  They respect their pack leader which should be their owner with other people also above the dog in the pack.  If you watch wolves etc, the alpha male will discipline the other dogs when necessary by nipping them or by grabbing the scruff of their neck and putting them on the floor so the naughty dog is submissive.  Dogs understand this behaviour but being 'made to leave the room' doent' quite have the same effect!  My dalmatian is a rehome who had 18 months of being allowed to run riot, it has taken time but he is finally becoming a nice person to have around


----------



## Acolyte (20 March 2008)

I had this conversation with the behaviourist from the greyhound rescue people, who suggested I shouldn't reprimand my lurcher in  _any way at all _ (no smacking, shouting, etc etc) for chewing the door frame to pieces in my rented house

She then suggested that I should leave him muzzled every time I left him alone, so he wouldn't chew  
	
	
		
		
	


	













I lost respect for her at that point  
	
	
		
		
	


	









I do not have a problem with smacking dogs, would prefer not to and for my greyhound have never had to, it depends on the dog - it is easier to train a dog from puppyhood so it doesn't need smacking than do that with a rescue dog IMHO


----------



## MagicMo (20 March 2008)

It depends on the dog, and what they have done. 

Usually a firm "no" is sufficient, however I would not hesitate to give a smack or even flip  them over onto their backs for agressive behaviour. 

My current dogs certainly never require more than a stern tone and my rescue saluki x lurcher would be mortified if I even did that, she is extremely well behaved and wouldn't dream of being naughty! 

Very sadly her previous owner had obviously hit her for no good reason and it took her a long time to learn to trust people again.


----------



## Amymay (20 March 2008)

I have never understood the need to smack a dog.  Give it a good upbrining.  Make instructions clear and there should be no need.

As with shouting - just no need.


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 March 2008)

AmyMay - what would you do in this situation?

The first time my rescue staffy met mu horse my rescue Staffy went for my horse, he went straight up from the ground and went for Murphy's mouth. His mouth closed inches from my horses lips. Murpyh then lashed out with his frontlegs and caught my other half across the shoulder

What would you do?

(I smacked my staffy across the backside and took him straight home, never to see my horse again.)

A recent Caesar Milan episode showed him traning his dogs to keep away from snakes, he used a spray collar I think. This gave the dog a negative association with the snake and thereby kept the dog safe.
If I smack my dog for attacking my horse, he then develops a negative association with attacking the horse thereby keeping himself and the horse safe.
I dont see the problem with this.

The only problem is where people smack to cause HARM rather than to put the dog off what he is doing..


----------



## MagicMo (20 March 2008)

I generally agree but it's not always easy when you take on an older dog, you have had no say in their upbringing and you can have some pretty bad behaviour to undo.

I have taken dogs on before who have never been disciplined and have gone to bite when they don't get their way - in this case I have quickly flipped them over and pinned them down. Dog is not hurt, I am not hurt, dog knows it is no longer going to be boss, no more biting.

As I previously said my current rescues are not like this and smacking would be out of the question.


----------



## Amymay (20 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AmyMay - what would you do in this situation?

The first time my rescue staffy met mu horse my rescue Staffy went for my horse, he went straight up from the ground and went for Murphy's mouth. His mouth closed inches from my horses lips. Murpyh then lashed out with his frontlegs and caught my other half across the shoulder

What would you do?

(I smacked my staffy across the backside and took him straight home, never to see my horse again.) 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yep - in that situation I quite probably would have hit the dog.  However, I have to say that I'm not sure I would ever  _be_ in that situation.  I quite possibly would have kept the dog at a distance, on a short lead, and let the introductions proceed slowly.  Given that the dog is of an unknown history I would have proceeded very cautiously.

 [ QUOTE ]
A recent Caesar Milan episode showed him traning his dogs to keep away from snakes, he used a spray collar I think. This gave the dog a negative association with the snake and thereby kept the dog safe. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I really like these diversion techniques and think they can be used with great affect.

 [ QUOTE ]
  If I smack my dog for attacking my horse, he then develops a negative association with attacking the horse thereby keeping himself and the horse safe.
I dont see the problem with this.

[/ QUOTE ] 

I think the difference here is that the example that you use of Caesar Milan highlights how much thought and planning must go in to training.  Were you training your dog at that time - or reacting to a situation you had not thought out properly?  I suspect the latter.

 [ QUOTE ]
 The only problem is where people smack to cause HARM rather than to put the dog off what he is doing.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You don't need to smack your dog to put it off doing something.  As demonstrated by Caesar Milan.


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 March 2008)

Well the situation with Murphy was funny, because we had spent the day with him, and Stan (staffy) had been excellent with him.  It was when turning Murphy out that Stan turned on him.  
I still think that you are associating the smack with harm, if you can do something that helps train your dog that doesnt hurt them - does it matter what method you use?


----------



## Amymay (20 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
if you can do something that helps train your dog that doesnt hurt them - does it matter what method you use?   

[/ QUOTE ] 
I think it does - yes - but that's just my personal opinion.

Think we'll have to agree to disagree.

p.s the one time a dog is guaranteed to go for another animal - ie horse, sheep, pig etc. is when that animal is released.  It's a reason why so many dogs attack horse riders.  It's all about the chase - not necessarily about a bad dog.


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 March 2008)

Murphy didnt move


----------



## prose (20 March 2008)

I've never hit Stella and would never dream of hitting her. I remember watching an episode of the Dog Whisperer and Cesar Milan saying that bull breeds react poorly to physical discipline and shouting, because it only riles up any aggressive tendencies to fight rather than snapping them in the bud. 

I've used water squirted in the face before, which works a treat, but 99% of the time, a dirty look on my part is enough to make those ears go back in sorrow. The only real issue I have with Stella is her responding to aggressive dogs on leash by snarling and being aggressive back. In those instances, I crouch down, position her to look at me, and lightly prod her shoulder with a single finger. Works a treat.

We use two trainers--one of whom owns three Dobermans and a Jack Russell. She only uses positive reinforcement and her dogs behave beautifully.


----------



## Cop-Pop (20 March 2008)

I do smack but would like to say that smack is just a hard/firm tap - not a hard whack or slap that hurts him.  I have trained dogs for many years and had the pleasure of working with various people from police dog trainers to trainers in rescue centres.  Every dog cals for different handling - the same as children and horses.  If you have a nervous rescue ur not going to smack it and scare it even more. 
I think I have only had need to smack my current dog three times - normally a poke to get his attention back or a firm voice work perfectly.  Some people use smacking with dogs as they have not established themselves as the dominant person in the relationship while others use it because their dog has learnt to respond to this form of reprimand alone.
Dogs that are never smacked can be no less naughty than ones that are - it depends entirely on the dog and its relationship with its owner, something too many owners forget!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sorry for rambling on


----------



## ShadowFlame (20 March 2008)

I think it depends on the dog. My girl behaves well most of the time, and when she does step out of line a stern "No" is enough to stop her, therefore I have never smacked her. Our other dog, however, takes no notice of verbal discipline, and he often gets nasty. In these circumstances I do smack, but only because it is the only discipline he takes any notice of.


----------



## echodomino (20 March 2008)

Usually the raised voice does the trick but there have been occasions where that's going to do bugger all and a smack (defined as welshrarebit said earlier - not a beating!) or being scruffed and eye balled is the only way. If you've got a strong willed and defiant dog, e.g. a Terrier, you have to be more firm sometimes or said dog will run rings around you and be unruly.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 March 2008)

Haven't done the poll cause couldn't find answers to fit.  I don't smack my dogs but when they are naughty I do give them a shake by the scruff of the neck and use my voice to tell them off.  Tbh I think smacking a GSD would hurt my hand more than the dog.  If you watch a litter of pups with their dam, if she feels they need discipline she will grab them by the scruff and pin them to the ground, so this is a form of discipline they recognise.  Have to say have never had to do more than use my voice on adult dogs, the scruff of the neck discipline is really only necessary with pups till they have learned the rules


----------



## Oneofthepack (20 March 2008)

I've hardly ever had to chastise my dogs and I have 4 so smacking's not required for good behaviour. I do the same as MM, a good shake of the scruff works and dogs understand it. A smack for a child can be accompanied by an explanation but with dogs it has to be something they recognise. 

I had an incident with a horse and my old lurcher who was chasing it round the paddock snapping at it's heels. When I caught him I hauled him off by the scruff, pinned him on the floor and growled at him and he never went nearer than 100yds again!


----------



## CAYLA (20 March 2008)

Like others...my big mouth is enough to get my dogs attention 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...however when dealing with unpredictable rescues that need to intergrate and learn manors...they actually learn alot from my own dogs....if I was to introduce a dog to horses..and it attempted to bite or in a dangerous situation where dogs are agressive towards another dog...then I usually always have them on choke chains when they are new in(esp large breeds)...I will use the choke chain to correct/reprimand. 
I have nothing against smacking though.


----------



## becca114 (21 March 2008)

I dont like smacking. You should be your dogs leader, set it rules from day 1 and you shouldn't have a problem. If you do then the cause of the problem should be removed and the dog given positive reinforcement. 
A smack is a punishment and in a dogs pack, they dont punish each other, they are either dominant or submissive. I wouldnt want a dog to lose respect or trust through its leader having a tantrum and losing control. Smacking isnt respected and although it could act as a deterrent for the behaviour to happen again, its not understood by the dog.


----------

